# Complete MY 2005 BMW Pricing



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here is the X3 pricing link for model year 2005:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37446

Below are remaining .pdf files:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Woohoooo! :clap:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon-

What are you still doing posting BMW pricing guide?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It will always be my duty to ensure that our members remain informed!




We did out-scoop the auto-spies, didn't we??


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> It will always be my duty to ensure that our members remain informed!
> 
> 
> 
> We did out-scoop the auto-spies, didn't we??


"This just in at Auto-Spies.....

(insert stolen story/pic/article/etc.)

.... thanks to one of our Spies for the news."


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no watermark on these?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I've got a friend who is looking for an X3. Any info yet on this model?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jw said:


> I've got a friend who is looking for an X3. Any info yet on this model?


I'm still waiting for the little birdy to send me that one...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> I'm still waiting for the little birdy to send me that one...


 :thumbup:


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Jon..i Was Going To Vote For President Bush This Year As A Good Republican Would But I'm Changing My Vote And Submitting Your Name As A Leader Of Integrity And Honesty..long Live Jon Shafer President For The United States...


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

*2005 545i..how Much Over Invoice Is Correct Pricing ??*



Jon Shafer said:


> .


AFTER REVIEWING YOUR POST ON INVOICE PRICES ON 2005 545I'S HOW MUCH IS A DEALER IN CALIFORNIA WILLING TO TAKE OVER INVOICE. NO TRADE IN AND CASH TO THE DEALER.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon,

Sticky?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks Jon!

Is this therepy for you now that you can freely post this info without worry of sanction by BMW?


----------



## gmartin (May 24, 2004)

Jon, You are the man! :thumbup:


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

*Nasca Leather*

What's with the pricing on Nasca with the 545i? Is this some kind of mistake?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Robert A said:


> What's with the pricing on Nasca with the 545i? Is this some kind of mistake?


What do you mean?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Dakota leather is standard on the 545i but optional on the lower models. In Europe and Canada, Nasca is the same price as Dakota. At the very least, shouldn't the "upcharge" on the 545i be the difference in price between the two leathers?



SARAFIL said:


> What do you mean?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Robert A said:


> Dakota leather is standard on the 545i but optional on the lower models. In Europe and Canada, Nasca is the same price as Dakota. At the very least, shouldn't the "upcharge" on the 545i be the difference in price between the two leathers?


I believe that one thing that isn't showing is that you must get the Premium Package to be able to get Nasca on the lower models, which makes it more expensive to get.

Also, these options are "exceptions" and special orders, not normally available options. They're priced accordingly with that fact in mind.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Wow, that's really stiff -- to charge such a premium for something that is essentially free in other markets. In addition, you have to order comfort seats and active ventilation to get Nasca. That's an awful lot of dough for a pair of chairs!



SARAFIL said:


> I believe that one thing that isn't showing is that you must get the Premium Package to be able to get Nasca on the lower models, which makes it more expensive to get.
> 
> Also, these options are "exceptions" and special orders, not normally available options. They're priced accordingly with that fact in mind.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> It will always be my duty to ensure that our members remain informed!
> 
> 
> 
> We did out-scoop the auto-spies, didn't we??


Jon Do you know when the 2005 5 series will be at the dealers?
TIA
vern


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Any update on the MY05 X3 pricing?

Thx,
MrB


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

vern said:


> Jon Do you know when the 2005 5 series will be at the dealers?
> TIA
> vern


End of September/beginning of October.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Wow, that's really stiff -- to charge such a premium for something that is essentially free in other markets.


Er...

... I think BMW's importers have been doing this since the dawn of, well, BMW


----------



## DavidNJ (Apr 30, 2004)

Something seems to be missing. Under 5-series Priority one it has the ventilated seats and required NASCA leather, however there appears to be no way to order the heated steering wheel and headlight washers with the ventilated seats. The MY04 priority one sheet had these as standalone items to order with the ventilated seats. 

David


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

Why is the X3 MY05 pricing so hard to find?


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

THe 325CIC packages look incorrect. It's not $1200 for the premium package, it's $2000. Off BMWUSA.COm, it looks like the $1200 premium package goes for the 330CIC, which that PDF document labels as "N/A". Hmm...

Do people show these to their dealer? Or do they keep it in the back of their head?

-ELmO


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> THe 325CIC packages look incorrect. It's not $1200 for the premium package, it's $2000. Off BMWUSA.COm, it looks like the $1200 premium package goes for the 330CIC, which that PDF document labels as "N/A". Hmm...
> 
> Do people show these to their dealer? Or do they keep it in the back of their head?
> 
> -ELmO


This is MY05 pricing. BMWUSA.com still lists MY04 info. The price changed for MY05 because the power top is now standard, and the base price has gone up.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ProcyonB said:


> Why is the X3 MY05 pricing so hard to find?


Because it doesn't exist yet....

Seriously, BMW has been very hush-hush on MY05 changes for the X3. We haven't seen any official info or prices. Everything we've gotten says "X3 information will be released in a seperate bulletin at a later date".


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification, so there is no premium package in the 330CIC. This helps me out, I wanted the poewr top in the 2004 model, and I'm not so sure I care about anything else in the 2005's premium package. 

Do you think BMWUSA.Com will change to this model after september 1st?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> Thanks for the clarification, so there is no premium package in the 330CIC. This helps me out, I wanted the poewr top in the 2004 model, and I'm not so sure I care about anything else in the 2005's premium package.
> 
> Do you think BMWUSA.Com will change to this model after september 1st?


They probably won't change over until the 2005s actually start showing up at the dealers, which is mid September for sedans, and mid October for the rest of them.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

SO when exatly should I order a 2005, should I b eshowing this print out to a dealer, or just using it as information when I'm trying to deal with the price?

Thanks.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> SO when exatly should I order a 2005, should I b eshowing this print out to a dealer, or just using it as information when I'm trying to deal with the price?
> 
> Thanks.


What is there to show them? They have the same printouts...


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Show them that I know what their wholesale prices are, is it legal for me to tell them that? Is wholesale another word for invoice?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> Show them that I know what their wholesale prices are, is it legal for me to tell them that? Is wholesale another word for invoice?


With the wealth of information available on the internet these days, it probably won't surprise the dealer if you say "I know what you paid for this car". It also will probably not make that big of a difference on the deal you negociate.

And it certainly is not illegal to tell them you know what their cost is.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

How won't ti make a big difference on the deal I negotiate, if the MSRP is about 3-4K higher than their wholesale price?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> How won't ti make a big difference on the deal I negotiate, if the MSRP is about 3-4K higher than their wholesale price?


Who pays MSRP on a "regular" BMW these days anyways? Whether you go in and make a lowball offer and start negociations from there, or you go in with the invoice, you'll likely end up at nearly the same price.

Just because you know their invoice doesn't mean that they'll sell it to you for that price!


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

What's a good price to expect to pay on a 2005 325CIC? $1000 above invoice?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> What's a good price to expect to pay on a 2005 325CIC? $1000 above invoice?


On covertibles, at least around these parts, we're that close to MSRP, not invoice.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, thanks. The dealer told me the most he could do is "probably" $1500 under MSRP, whicH I think is about $1500 above invoice, not a big deal I suppose.

-ELmO


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

JonS said:


> Click on the links below
> (requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view)
> 
> :supdude:


So how tacky would it be to go into the dealer with the confidential wholesale price list in hand?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

pjo1966 said:


> So how tacky would it be to go into the dealer with the confidential wholesale price list in hand?


Not tacky at all, unless you expect them to sell it to you at that price.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

philippek said:


> Not tacky at all, unless you expect them to sell it to you at that price.


I don't think I would take the wholesale price list out of my pocket and exclaim "OH MY GOSH....YOU....YOU WANT TO MAKE A P...P...P....PROFIT OFF OF ME????"

I would know the wholesale price of the vehicle I wanted to order (including options) before walking in. And, if I saw a car on the lot that I liked I would double-check the wholesale price (including options). I would go home and come back at a later time or simply go back to my car with a calculator and do it privately. Tell the salesperson you
need to make a phone call or something.

Then...just give them your offer and there's no need to discuss the wholesale price. This is your offer plain and simple.

Is it a bad sign for democracy in America that I typed this DURING the presidential debate?


----------



## Pete Largo (Oct 10, 2004)

What does "Base Price *Diplomatic* U.S.A. Port of Entry mean?

Why is that price lower?

Thanks


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pete Largo said:


> What does "Base Price *Diplomatic* U.S.A. Port of Entry mean?
> 
> Why is that price lower?
> 
> Thanks


Are you a Diplomat? If not, you don't qualify. BMW offers special purchasing programs around the world for Diplomats and Foreign Officials.


----------



## Pete Largo (Oct 10, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Are you a Diplomat? If not, you don't qualify. BMW offers special purchasing programs around the world for Diplomats and Foreign Officials.


Cool, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

With some dealers having an inventory glut of 2004 X3's and the lower priced (optioned out) 2005 X3's on the way, why would anyone opt for a 2004 if there are no incentives to do so?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

FireFly said:


> With some dealers having an inventory glut of 2004 X3's and the lower priced (optioned out) 2005 X3's on the way, why would anyone opt for a 2004 if there are no incentives to do so?


1.9% financing

Lease money factors that equate to interest rates even lower than 1.9%.

Artificially high residuals on the '04s, making leasing cheaper than an '05.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

kyfdx said:


> 1.9% financing
> 
> Lease money factors that equate to interest rates even lower than 1.9%.
> 
> Artificially high residuals on the '04s, making leasing cheaper than an '05.


I am not a lease type guy.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

When I was looking at a 2004 X3 last night the salesman handed me a sheet of paper with a list of the base price and all the options with MSRP in one column and Dealer Invoice in the other. I compared them to Edmunds prices and they were right on. I found it really odd that they would present their prices to me.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

*Well...*



FireFly said:


> I am not a lease type guy.


You didn't ask why YOU would by an '04.. You asked why ANYONE would do it...


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

kyfdx said:


> You didn't ask why YOU would by an '04.. You asked why ANYONE would do it...


You are very correct. And I did not even use the term "buy" which may have bailed me out. I used the term "opt" which could me buy, lease, test drive, look at.... :rofl:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Thanks Jon, :bow:


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

*thanks for such a powerful tool.*



jon said:


> .


This is a great tool for negotiating pricing for 2005 530i which is the process I am starting. Greatly appreciate.


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

The pdf's don't appear to be accessible any more? Can someone repost them?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

rgzimmer said:


> The pdf's don't appear to be accessible any more? Can someone repost them?
> 
> Thanks!


They're still there... You must have Adobe Acrobat Reader to view .pdf files.
The program is available for free at Adobe.com.

Good luck and best regards,
--Jon


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*'06 Pricelist for E65's*

Any guesses when the pricelist for the new E65's will be available? Thanks.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

djlfp said:


> Any guesses when the pricelist for the new 7's will be available? Thanks.


How you so rich to afford thos eincredibly expensive cars?
I make 50K a year and am trying to score a used M3 convertible for 48K...think I'm out of my mind? Gonna need at least 20K down I think...

XD,
ELmO


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Quite the warm welcome.

I must have violated protocol.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

No, you didn't but that 1990 Dodge Caravan might. 



djlfp said:


> Quite the warm welcome.
> 
> I must have violated protocol.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

Jon Shafer, Are you still working at Cutter? If not, do you have a good buddy who can sell me a nice deal? I'm willing to drive 100 miles to get a slammin' deal 

This is the best post ever! Thanks for the pricing!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jk330i said:


> Jon Shafer, Are you still working at Cutter? If not, do you have a good buddy who can sell me a nice deal? I'm willing to drive 100 miles to get a slammin' deal
> 
> This is the best post ever! Thanks for the pricing!


You know, I left Cutter 18 months ago to pursue a Master's Degree, and then Cutter was sold last April. The dealership is now called BMW of Santa Barbara - part of "Santa Barbara Auto Group". I'll be done with school - graduating a week from tomorrow...

:sabrina: :clap: :supdude: :freakdanc

Who knows, maybe I'll go back to work at the dealership?



In the meantime, please email [email protected].

BMW of Santa Barbara is a Bimmerfest Board Sponsor, and they're going to be
hosting the Bimmerfest Event again this year.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Jon;
 Any word on '06 pricing for the 3 Series yet? I was at a dealership today & they offered me 4% off of European delivery price of an E90 330i. Was hoping you might have some inside info soon....

R.R.


----------



## sue (Jan 1, 2005)

*2006 invoice pricing*

Does anyone have 2006 invlice pricing on the 330 and or the 530?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

RichReg said:


> Jon;
> Any word on '06 pricing for the 3 Series yet? I was at a dealership today & they offered me 4% off of European delivery price of an E90 330i. Was hoping you might have some inside info soon....
> 
> R.R.


You mean 7% plus 4% right? Otherwise I'd tell them to suck it.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Whassup, Dawg? Oh, of course: E.D. price minus 4%. That is, if the European delivery price turns out to be 7 percent less than regular M.S.R.P., as I'm sure you realize that prices aren't out yet. BMWNA could screw everybody & shrink the Euro-discount, or worse, not release Euro-delivery prices initially at all, forcing dealers to charge MSRP. Mercedes did this with the S-Class back in '99. Remember, BMW's Euro-delivery dept. usually doesn't give dealerships their own allocation for a brand spankin' new model this soon....

Also, this offer was given to me just by calling once or twice a few months back & then just casually strolling into the dealership yesterday. I'll bet if push comes to shove, I could get more......what's your experience/feelings on Euro-Delivery discounts?

R.R.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

no longer a sticky. :tsk: 

BUMP


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

beewang said:


> no longer a sticky. :tsk:
> 
> BUMP


 Why not?

BUMP


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Bump Up this Post


----------



## KAOSINLA (Mar 18, 2005)

I wondered where this post went.. :dunno: ....BUMP


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Whoa! Bump!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yet another bump for one of the most popular threads ever.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa! Bump! THis si not a sticky beause 2006 is out.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> Whoa! Bump! THis si not a sticky beause 2006 is out.


That isn't why... Someone got their hand slapped by BMW NA..


----------



## joeydosh (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks, Jon!  Glad I got these before I signed.
So, the one piece of information I'm sure most of us are dying to know is what does a dealer expect to make in profit? $3,000 - $2,000 ??


----------

